

Quick script to track the active application in Mac OS X - koirikivi
https://gist.github.com/koirikivi/8435565

======
koirikivi
The script outputs the following data, in CSV format, from the active
(focused) application in Mac OS X:

\- name of the application

\- name of the active window

\- active url, if the application is Chrome

\- (current date and time)

It's obviously very quick and dirty and tailored for my needs, but I'm glad if
someone benefits from this.

Inspired by RescueTime, some code stolen from
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/480866/get-the-title-
of-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/480866/get-the-title-of-the-
current-active-window-document-in-mac-os-x)

